# 20 ga shot gun



## ltbz71 (Nov 29, 2009)

Booked my first goose hunt for feb. 2013. My 14 year old daughter goning with me. She has always hunted with a 20 ga. Is this enough gun for the snow geese


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

If they decoy good yes, if they don't want to decoy no. Best thing is ask your guide


----------



## NC Ducker (Feb 17, 2010)

It should do fine on decoying snows. I would opt for # 2's for a bigger pellet count. It would diffenately be better than her shooting more gun than she is comfortable with. Who did you end up booking with?


----------



## ltbz71 (Nov 29, 2009)

I booked with Northern Skies. We are excited and can't hardly wait for Feb. to get here. Thanks to everyone for the info.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

A 20 gauge is good enough to shoot any waterfowl at any range. My uncle shoots one exclusively and pass shoots big honkers and swans all the time


----------



## PA Snow Hunter (May 18, 2011)

Agreed. Plenty of gun. Ive shot hundreds of snows with my youth 11-87 from ages 12-14. I had to use it cuz I weighed about 110 lbs. Took it to canada and had lots of limit shoots with it. My fav shell was Hevi 3" 4s and 2's. Crushed stuff good out to 40 yards.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

20 ga 3 in. Mag bb's 
Works every time


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Heavy shot would be the best but kind of expensive. The Federal Premium 20 ga. is 1 oz of shot and plenty of range. If you could find it in 1 shot I would buy some of it other wise go with 2.


----------

